# Vendors in and around George, Western Cape.



## Rob13579 (7/8/15)

Hi all

I have just joined the forum and am very interested and amazed by this experience of Vaping. But the question remains, are there any good vendors or retails around George and if not, who is the best company to order from online?

I'm new so still finding all the in's and out's, and what a way to do than through Ecigssa.

Regards

Rob Vogel


----------



## Silver (7/8/15)

Hi @Rob13579 

Welcome to the forum. I don't know of any vendors based in George but I may have missed them 

Most of us buy a lot of our equipment and juices online from the fantastic retailers listed on this forum. Check out the front page of the forum under the vendors section and you will see all the retailers. Each vendor has their own unique specialty. Some focus on high end gear, others on more entry level - while some have a wide range. And as for juices, some stock their own local lines, some have international juices and some do both. 

That said, it's always great being able to go into a store or physical location and see what you are buying and test it out beforehand. I know that VapeMob have a few stores in Cape Town and have a super lineup of hardware and juices. So if you are in the Cape Town area, maybe try give them a visit.


----------



## Genosmate (7/8/15)

Hi Rob and welcome.
I have been told that there is a guy who sells vape gear in George apparently he runs it from his Tattoo Shop,where it is I don't know.
If you get around to Knysna and want to check a couple of devices then drop me a PM.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

